# Custom handle maker recommendation



## Smcomeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

I have 3 Watanabe knives what I want to rehandle, the 150 petty, 180 gyuto and 180 nakiri. I like the simplicity and elegance of dark monowood handles from Brain Raquin. I have seen several bog oak handles around and love the look, durability, and ancient qualities of this wood type. Does anybody know if Raquin sells his handles? Does anybody know of custom handle makers? In my research I found @letshandlethis on instagram. Does anybody have experience with this Uk based maker? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 8, 2022)

@birdsfan 

@JoBone


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 8, 2022)

Wow....quite flattering to be mentioned at the same time as JoBone! Thanks HHC! The OP knows some of my work already. Admittedly, one piece handles arent something that I do a lot of.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 8, 2022)

I don’t have experience with letshandlethis handles, but they seem to have a descent following. 

I have rehandled a raquin or two. The handles are crazy long.


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> Wow....quite flattering to be mentioned at the same time as JoBone! Thanks HHC! The OP knows some of my work already. Admittedly, one piece handles arent something that I do a lot of.


Yes I already know Mr. @birdsfan work. It's serving me well!

Would you like to take on some more work? Or is it out of your scope?


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @birdsfan
> 
> @JoBone


Thanks for that recommendation. I just found out about surgi from @JoBone

I will make contact with him too.

Thanks humble, I see your posts everywhere. You are a wealth of knowledge and I've learned tons from you comments


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

Bensbites said:


> I don’t have experience with letshandlethis handles, but they seem to have a descent following.
> 
> I have rehandled a raquin or two. The handles are crazy long.


I believe the size I'm looking for is 130mm to 140mm for the 180mm knifes.

How long does requin's handles average at? I always felt like they had a smaller diameter than the average wa handle, but maybe my perception was thrown off by their length..


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 8, 2022)

oooops....I meant to type that I *don't* do a lot of monowood handles. With the tools I have on hand, getting a nice tang slot is brutal.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 8, 2022)

Smcomeaux said:


> I believe the size I'm looking for is 130mm to 140mm for the 180mm knifes.
> 
> How long does requin's handles average at? I always felt like they had a smaller diameter than the average wa handle, but maybe my perception was thrown off by their length..



I would say 130-140 mm is long for a 180 mm. If I remember correctly the handles were relatively light weight meaning not stabilized and not throwing off the balance much.


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

Bensbites said:


> I would say 130-140 mm is long for a 180 mm. If I remember correctly the handles were relatively light weight meaning not stabilized and not throwing off the balance much.


I think you are right upon measuring a few of my handles. Id probably like something in the low 120s for the petty and nothing longer than 130mm for the other 2

I appreciate your input @Bensbites


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 9, 2022)

Shihan makes monowood handles. I love the ones he makes from mesquite (here are three in my possession). I've never seen him work with bog oak, but he'd be worth reaching out to.


----------



## ew_ut (Jul 9, 2022)

What is that top knife, @MrHiggins?


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 9, 2022)

ew_ut said:


> What is that top knife, @MrHiggins?


Konosuke Fujiyama FM 270 in blue 2. Nimble beast!


----------



## tag98 (Jul 9, 2022)

Ive had a few handles made by lets handle this including the denka and one made by jobone which is on one of his exclusive tfs, both are excellent handles with great fit and finish, i had to install my letshandlethis handles myself as im in canada and shipping the knives back and forth would be 100s of dollars. I also have a petty that was done by birdsfan and is also awesome! All three make great handles!


----------



## DF18 (Jul 9, 2022)

I don’t have any experience with the other makers mentioned, but I have worked with @SeanPorter1 of porter customs. He’s a great dude and and he does a great job as simple of complex as you want to get. He rehandled my Yanick that had a cracked handle. 
Check out his Instagram: 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 10, 2022)

thanks everybody for paralyzing me with choices. 

@tag98 I have one of @birdsfan's re-handled knives. He has such a distinct look I knew it was him before reading your comment. It is my first stabilized wood handle on a beast of a 270 heiji gyuto. I want a more natural feeling in the grain... I think . What is the wood type on that western style gyuto?

@MrHiggins that trio is fire. especially the tsuchime in the middle. lusting just a little. 
Im gonna look into mesquite too, that's a material not on my radar. 

@DF18 thanks man! I haven't come across him on instagram before. thanks for the recommendation


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 10, 2022)

The wood on that western is desert ironwood. I did that one on a FuRinKaZan (TF) White#1 petty. It came with a very plain looking pakka handle.


----------



## preizzo (Jul 10, 2022)

Graydon DeCollibus is the man ,no sloppy ,best material and super nice guy to work with


----------



## Migraine (Jul 10, 2022)

PCPKen makes really nice handles. 

He's known for his crazy colours and materials, but he makes much more understated stuff too. I'm not sure if he does monowood handles but worth asking. I can certainly speak to the quality of his work.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 10, 2022)

I would echo DF18 and say definitely reach out to Sean at Porter Customs on FB. Top notch guy and fantastic work.


----------



## tag98 (Jul 10, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> The wood on that western is desert ironwood. I did that one on a FuRinKaZan (TF) White#1 petty. It came with a very plain looking pakka handle.


Youve got a good memory! I was going to tag you as i bought it used and actually had no idea what wood it was just that it was pretty lol


----------



## Towerguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Smcomeaux said:


> I have 3 Watanabe knives what I want to rehandle, the 150 petty, 180 gyuto and 180 nakiri. I like the simplicity and elegance of dark monowood handles from Brain Raquin. I have seen several bog oak handles around and love the look, durability, and ancient qualities of this wood type. Does anybody know if Raquin sells his handles? Does anybody know of custom handle makers? In my research I found @letshandlethis on instagram. Does anybody have experience with this Uk based maker?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Sugicutlery.com makes some beautiful handles.


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 10, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Youve got a good memory! I was going to tag you as i bought it used and actually had no idea what wood it was just that it was pretty lol



I am not a pro handle guy, so they are all memorable to me. The gentleman you bought it from has migrated to all desert Ironwood handles. It can be quite striking, but it sure does put off some acrid dust when you sand it.


----------



## deanb (Jul 10, 2022)

Whether your looking for rehandling, sharpening, or a really good knife Dave Martell is a great choice. I’ve known Dave for many years and he’s a great guy. My last interaction with him was amazing. I had an Artisan (AKA Akifusa) 240 mm gyuto in R2 (I think) that I asked him to rehandle. He did a great job (sorry I don’t have pics). He didn’t charge me for it but he also thinned the blade and sharpened it to a 5° to 7° bevel angle and rounded the spine and choil!


----------



## jmac2022 (Jul 11, 2022)

Second the recommendation for Sugi Cutlery AKA Jobone handles


----------



## KDSDeluxe (Jul 11, 2022)

I love my Wat pro nakiri with Raquin custom handle.


----------



## JoBone (Jul 12, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> oooops....I meant to type that I *don't* do a lot of monowood handles. With the tools I have on hand, getting a nice tang slot is brutal.


I use a dowel with my mono handles. Here’s a kingwood that is almost finished


----------



## tostadas (Jul 12, 2022)

JoBone said:


> I use a dowel with my mono handles. Here’s a kingwood that is almost finished
> 
> View attachment 188196
> View attachment 188197
> View attachment 188198


Did you dye the exposed end of the dowel?


----------



## JoBone (Jul 12, 2022)

That one yes, but most of the times no. 

Another method for a dark handle that I am experimenting with is to make it with 1-2mm inset, then top it off with black silicon or CA after installation.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 12, 2022)

JoBone said:


> That one yes, but most of the times no.
> 
> Another method for a dark handle that I am experimenting with is to make it with 1-2mm inset, then top it off with black silicon or CA after installation.


I was thinking maybe ca/epoxy with sawdust from the same handle wood might also work, though require an extra touch up step after


----------



## JoBone (Jul 12, 2022)

tostadas said:


> I was thinking maybe ca/epoxy with sawdust from the same handle wood might also work, though require an extra touch up step after


Yes, I’ve thought of that also.

Here is the one that I am experimenting with an inset dowel filled with black CA. The handle is fossilized coral. Due to the high end nature of the handle, I did not want to have an exposed dowel.


----------



## Dhoff (Jul 13, 2022)

JoBone said:


> I use a dowel with my mono handles. Here’s a kingwood that is almost finished
> 
> View attachment 188196
> View attachment 188197
> View attachment 188198



This is top notch work and wood. F*** that figuring pops and is beautiful


----------



## superworrier (Aug 22, 2022)

Has anyone been able to get in contact with Sean Porter of Porter Customs? It's been a week so I wonder if he's just/responds slowly (which is fine!) or if Instagram has deemed me a spammer.


----------



## Reptyle (Aug 22, 2022)

@JoBone 
That handle is incredible! Well done indeed.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 22, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Has anyone been able to get in contact with Sean Porter of Porter Customs? It's been a week so I wonder if he's just/responds slowly (which is fine!) or if Instagram has deemed me a spammer.


I think it’s his side gig. I don’t know if that helps.


----------

